# Fuse Blow at campsite



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been away to Brighton for the weekend. Arrived at site couldn't get 220v to work. Eventually found my fuse had been tripped. Re set and blew their fuse. They then re set that and I got power. Ran TV and lights OK. Turned TV off during night and then in morning no power, Same happened next night. Can the turning off of a TV cause a surge to the invertor? Any ideas. Before this weekend had been fine in France Germany etc. HELP!!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Batch
Have you tried plugging it in at home? Could it be that the site connection was faulty?
I would recommend having an electrician look at it if you don't feel comfortable with checking it out yourself, do you have a test meter etc?

Keith


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going to van bitz over the weekend I'll ask them Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I meant to reply earlier but it slipped my mind.

I take it we are talking about an MCB or an RCD tripping. Although the effect is broadly similar ie your van is without mains electricity the reasons for the trip are different. (purists might also like to note that an RCD is normally two pole so completely isolates, MCBs are normally single pole) 

A TV or its inverter are not likely to trip an MCB by overcurrent. But it is possible that a slight leakage to earth through the antenna or case of the inverter could cause a 30mA RCD to trip. (Not so likely if fed from the battery as there should be galvanic isolation in the charger.)

Neither should be happening though so if you are a layman in electrical matters you are doing the right thing by going to an expert.

Regards Frank


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

ThanKs Frank. Yes I kept tripping their supply. First time it's happened. Hopefully will be sorted this weekend.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

*So;ved*

Got to the bottom of it. Bought an awning with some metal pegs they had been put loose in garage on a shelf and had worked their way into and among the wires from the mains input and shorted out. Problem solved all is well.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: So;ved*



Batch said:


> Got to the bottom of it. Bought an awning with some metal pegs they had been put loose in garage on a shelf and had worked their way into and among the wires from the mains input and shorted out. Problem solved all is well.


If you're saying you moved the pegs and it stopped happening then it's not solved yet. You need to get the wiring sorted so it can't be shorted by bits flying around. If you've already done that then forgive me I never did get to show my grandma how to suck eggs


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I had this problem (only with the site supply) at Newton Mill site, situated between Bath & Bristol. Could not stop the site supply from tripping. Site electrician was away, but owner told me had this problem quite a lot! Just rewired the site, with new RCSs. He plugged me into another socket, and it blew the RCD permanently! He was sure it was down to a fault in the RV, despite never having it happen elsewhere. Am having the electrics checked, of course.

Des

PS was charged £2 per night for the car! No reduction for lack of elect supply, in fact i think he wanted to charge me for blowing his RCD.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Funnily enough I went there this weekend and didn't blow anything for the first time in ages. Nice site! The wires don't need shortening the pegs rolled down and into a hole where the wires etc are hidden I was just lucky I was trying the connections and found the pegs


----------

